# Southern Azizona FT



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to Land Blind

1,2,3,5,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,33,35

Judges have generously carried some handles and some gorillas (but not both).


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

I know 29 was called back to wb, so he was back to lb too!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

You are correct. I typed 28 instead of 29. I fixed it above.


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Thank you & thanks for posting


----------



## MDR (Oct 1, 2012)

Derby Results

1st Dixie
2nd Reba
3rd Deke
4th Jato
Rj VooDoo
Jams - Cole, Andy, Tackle, Keeper


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to the Amateur-Water Marks 4th series

1,2,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,14,19,22,23,24,26,27


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st FC-AFC Chatanika's High Water Haylee O/Thomas Wilderson H/Patti Kiernan

2nd FC Abby's Little Cooper O/Stephen Abouaf H/John Henninger

3rd FC/AFC Candlewood Justin Time Xinga O/Judy Pond H/Patti Kiernan

4th FC Me D Boss O/Pat Little H/Jim Gonia

RJ FC-AFC Lil Chin Music O/Chester and Charlene Koeth H/Charlene

JAMS: 9,13,27,33


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st Dottie Ray's Ivy League O/H Andy Kahn

2nd Dottie Ray's Blue 4 You O/H Andy Kahn

3rd X-Stream's Timeless Tempting Tulip O/H Randy MacMillan

4th Fargo So California O/Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane H/Florence

RJ Pah Rah's Black Kat Kate O/H JJ Jones

JAMS 1,2,6,10,12,14,24,26,27


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results

1st Dottie Ray's League Of Her Own O/H Andy Kahn

2nd Prairiestorm Rich Rayasunshine QFTR MH WCX O/Brenda Richmond H/Doug Richmond

3rd Pequod's Intrepid SH O/H Vic Esnard

4th Stevies ******* Litter O/H Richard Cole

RJ Moonstones Melody O/Florence Sloane & Russ Stewart H/ Florence

JAMS 1,6,8,10,12


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

YEA Haylee, Good luck at the National!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, Andy, what a nice weekend you had! Congratulations!!


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone! Super weekend for Andy! Wow!  Contratulations to Richard with Stevie's 4th place in the Qualifying!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Looks like Russ and Florence had a good weekend also. Congrats. HPW


----------

